# kmail2 spamfilter

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich hatte in kmail reichlich Filterregeln manuell angelegt (i.d.R. nach Absender). Die waren nach dem Umstieg auf kmail2 alle weg. Jetzt nutzte ich kmail2 mit bogofilter und versuche über die Schaltflächen Ham und Spam die Sache auf den Weg zu bringen. Aber die automatisch aussortierten Mails kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. C.a. 80 -90 % muss ich aussortieren? Ich will da nicht mehr tiefer in die Syntax von Regeln eindringen. Gibt es eine sinnvolle Alternativer in kmail2 zu bogofilter?

```
mail-filter/bogofilter-1.2.2  USE="berkdb -sqlite -tokyocabinet"
```

----------

## boospy

Also ich bin zwischendurch schon fast soweit das ich mich für ein Downgrade entscheide: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19887/emailkonten-seit-kmail-4-6-unbrauchbar.html

lg

boospy

----------

## Yamakuzure

Aber auch nur *fast*, boospy, ich halte mich momentan noch an der Hoffnung fest, dass mit dem nächsten Release "alles gut" wird...

...ehrlich, ich habe immer Glück mit KDE und den diversen Updates gehabt. Es lief immer alles wie am Schnürchen. Aber kdepim-4.6.0 zu installieren war ein riiiiiiesen Fehler!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe mittlerweile 1681 Spammail in dem Ordner Spam. Aber immer noch muss ich täglich ausmisten. Unter Windows XP bei meiner Frau mit Thunderbird klappt das mit wenigen Ausnahmen schon seit der Installation. Muss ich die Mail eines bestimmten Absender erst 100 mal als Spam klassifizieren, bis der Filter das registriert? Das ist Käse.

Kann man Bogofilter und SpamAssassin parallel benutzen?

----------

## l3u

Ich nutze bogofilter schon seitdem ich kmail nutze … und es funktioniert alles wunderbar! Ich hab erst den bogofilter-Durchlauf mit "Pipe through bogofilter -p -e" und dann den Check mit "X-Bogosity matches reg exp (yes)|(spam\b)". Läuft einwandfrei …

----------

## flammenflitzer

Gibt es eine Anleitung dafür, oder muss man die man durchackern?

Ich probiere gerade das hier aus http://www.pro-linux.de/artikel/2/950/mini-howto-fuer-bogofilter-mit-kmail.html Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das mit Kmail2 und akonadi funktionieren wird. Im Moment suche ich gerade mein Mail-Verzeichnis von Kmail2.

Wegen

```
find ~/Mail/spam -type f | bogofilter -vvv -s -b

find ~/Mail/nonspam -type f | bogofilter -vvv -n -b
```

----------

## l3u

Also das hab ich nie gemacht, ich hab nur am Anfang ein paar E-Mails handverlesen. Und wenn dann eben mal eine Spam-E-Mail nicht aussortiert wurde, bzw. wenn eine nicht-Spam-E-Mail ein zu hohes Rating von Bogofilter bekam, per Hand markiert (aber oft mußte ich das nicht machen ;-)

Naja Anleitung … es sind halt einfach nur zwei normale Filterregeln! Inhalt siehe oben! Wohlgemerkt sortiere ich alle E-Mails, von denen ich mir (relativ) sicher bin, woher sie kommen, vorher aus und schick sie nicht durch den Filter (also sowas wie Newsletter, Bugzilla-Mails, etc.)

AN SICH sollten deine Akonadi-gespeicherten E-Mails unter ~/.local/share/local-mail und ~/.local/share/.local-mail-directory liegen. War bei mir aber nur bei 30 % meiner 100 Versuche der Migration zu kmail2 der Fall. Sollten in diesen beiden Verzeichnissen deine Mails nicht zu finden sein, dann ist es genau die selbe gute Frage, wo sie dann liegen, wie bei den anderen 70 % Versuchen bei mir.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt ausgeführt

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ find /home/olaf/.local/share/.local-mail.directory/Spam/ -type f | bogofilter -vvv -s -b

# 729185 words, 1767 messages
```

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ find /home/olaf/.local/share/.local-mail.directory/Mail*Ablage/ -type f | bogofilter -vvv -n -b

# 7866 words, 24 messages
```

----------

